# Official Game Thread: Lakers @ Chicago 12/09/05 7:30pm WGN / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*A Legend Is Honored - Thank You Scottie* 
*in other news...Bulls host Lakers*








*VS*









*Season Records*
*Los Angeles Lakers (9-9) (5-4 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (9-8) (4-3 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Friday December 9th, 2005
Los Angeles Lakers @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBA LP*

<b><blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink></b>





































*Fordham-6'4-PARKER <> Lower Merion-6'6-BRYANT <> Udine-6'6-VUJACIC <> Rhode Island-6'10-ODOM <> Texas-7'-MIHM*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


<b><blink>Key Bench Players</blink></b>






























*6'5-PROFIT <> 6'8-WALTON <> 6'8-GEORGE <> 6'9-COOK*

*---*






























*6'1-PARGO <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*


*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*LAKERS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON/ DENG 15,2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>BRYANT 31</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 8,8</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>ODOM 9,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 6,6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>ODOM 5,8</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 1,44</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>PARKER 2,06</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .82</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>MIHM 1,17</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .536</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>WALTON .511</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>NOCIONI .489</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>PARKER .418</td><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 38</td><td>*3MP*</td><td>PARKER 33</td></tr></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*ndistops / BenDengGo*







</center>


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Lakers @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBALP*

Should really start Deng in this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Lakers @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBALP*

Lakers are a better road team than they are a home team. They are 9-9. 5-4 on the road. They have won 3 in a row. 

Chandler had a nice game against LA last time. We need him to deliver again. He may not play. 

Hinrich available for the game? 

This one is close. If Kobe is on, we could lose. 

We need big games from Deng and Gordon and Sweetney. 

Too close to call. 

Finally Scottie's number is going to be retired. I am dissapointed it is not being shown nation wide.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Lakers @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBALP*

I'm wondering whether BenDengover and Ndistop are sleeping together given the amount of game tags the former has chosen from the latter

:clown:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Lakers @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBALP*

Hopefully Skiles starts
Duhon
Kirk
Deng
Noc
Chandler


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Lakers @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBALP*

Can we add the date of the game to the title of these threads?

(I did it for this one)


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Lakers @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBALP*



DaBullz said:


> Can we add the date of the game to the title of these threads?
> 
> (I did it for this one)


Seconded. I use this board to see when the Bulls are playing and it would be useful to have the date in the title. I get very sad when the game turns out to be the following night.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I have the tickets for this game but freaking I-80 is covered with snow. The road conditions are slippery and I am stuck in Iowa. :curse:


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 105
Lakers 89


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bulls 108
Lakers 106 F/OT

Deng 31 points / 14 rebounds
Bryant 47 points / 8 rebounds / 6 assists


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Lakers - 86
BULLS - 95

Bulls D shows up big time, Deng guards Kobe most of the nite and does a magnificent job.

Kobe - 26pts on 9 of 27 shooting

Deng - 26pts, 11reb, 4ast, 2 stls, 1blk
Gordon - 27pts, 5ast, 3TO


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lakers 98 
Bulls 96


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Deng should be starting soon? He sure is putting up good numbers recently..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The Score reporting that Ben will not suit up tonite - or saturday - due to "strained ligaments in the left knee"

Tyson and Kirk will play tonight.

oh, and they just said that krause is not planning to attend the festivities tonight.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> The Score reporting that Ben will not suit up tonite - or saturday - due to "strained ligaments in the left knee"
> 
> Tyson and Kirk will play tonight.
> 
> oh, and they just said that krause is not planning to attend the festivities tonight.



Well that sucks on both accounts, Gordon and Krause.

Hopefully Tyson and Kirk can play their normal minutes, or this might get ugly.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Whats going on with our players? Good thing we have that bench. Who is active/inactive tonight.

This one is too close to call. Decided in the last 60 seconds...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 







should be an emotional night.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> my bulls e-news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one night the LP has to give us the Bulls' feed!

(Although I suspect NBA TV will break in for coverage if not.)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> This is one night the LP has to give us the Bulls' feed!
> 
> (Although I suspect NBA TV will break in for coverage if not.)



if we don't get the chicago feed on this game i will be forced to write (another) scathing email to the league pass honchos. 

i'm sure NBA TV will have major highlights as they aren't showing a game tonight - programming guide says NBA Live all night, so either way, we should be able to see it.

this game should be NATIONAL on ESPN who are showing nets @ cavs instead.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

No Gordon. Chandler iffy. Gonna be an interesting game. Kobe's gonna get his, I just hope it takes him 35+ shots to do it. Fouls will be an issue tonight. If we can stay relatively clear of foul problems I like our chances. Sweetney and Deng are going to have to step up. A guy like Nocioni might be a difference-maker tonight. Will Basden get some more burn tonight? Another Paro miracle? That one I doubt. Pargo's too inconsistant. He'll get time tonight and hoist up a couple of quick ones that don't fall and rather than scale back his shooting, he'll just keep gunning. Rebounding will be huge - especially if Chandler isn't very effective. Small ball can work against the Lakers as they don't have any dominant rebounders themselves.

Yet another close one...

Bulls eke out the W

Bulls - 87
Lakers - 84 (remarkably, Kobe misses a wide open three in which there isn't a Bull within three feet of him, Duhon gets whistled for the "foul" - he's not even in the game by the way - and Kobe chokes at the line.)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol flash!

anyway, espn saying they will cut into the pippen jersey retirement ceremony on their nba broadcast tonight.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

fl_flash said:


> No Gordon. Chandler iffy. Gonna be an interesting game. Kobe's gonna get his, I just hope it takes him 35+ shots to do it. Fouls will be an issue tonight. If we can stay relatively clear of foul problems I like our chances. Sweetney and Deng are going to have to step up. A guy like Nocioni might be a difference-maker tonight. Will Basden get some more burn tonight? Another Paro miracle? That one I doubt. Pargo's too inconsistant. He'll get time tonight and hoist up a couple of quick ones that don't fall and rather than scale back his shooting, he'll just keep gunning. Rebounding will be huge - especially if Chandler isn't very effective. Small ball can work against the Lakers as they don't have any dominant rebounders themselves.
> 
> Yet another close one...
> 
> ...


kobe doesnt choke


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Lakers 103
Bulls 92


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> kobe doesnt choke


that's not what the young lady in Denver said! (OK, bad joke!)


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

SPONGY WILL YOU TAPE IT? A SEED IT VIA TORRENT OR UPLOAD IT?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

qwerty said:


>


Taunting after the play.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

With Pippen's jersey retirement and MJ being in the building, Kobe will try to make this 'HIS' night and I think he'll succeed 

Lakers 100
Bulls 91


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

qwerty said:


>


ooo weeee!!!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

fl_flash said:


> that's not what the young lady in Denver said! (OK, bad joke!)


 :raised_ey


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is Steve Kerr in? Wasn't he Pip's best friend on the team.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

So gordon defintly not playing tonite? anyone can confirm this?
is so we in trouble


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OziBull said:


> So gordon defintly not playing tonite? anyone can confirm this?
> is so we in trouble



it was reported on The Score that he will not play. he's not expected @ wizards either. 

strained ligaments in the left knee.

bulls.com lists him as doubtful.

but we isn't necessarily in trouble.

:biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

'Bulls Eye' paying their own tribute to Pippen right now on WGN. A lot of nice Pippen highlights. A bunch of great angles of his dunk on Ewing too :laugh:. OUCH! Poor Ewing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> 'Bulls Eye' paying their own tribute to Pippen right now on WGN. A lot of nice Pippen highlights. A bunch of great angles of his dunk on Ewing too :laugh:. OUCH! Poor Ewing.


 They did a great job with the WGN tribute. That's a keeper for the archives


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm here and ready,the game is televised live here in greece,ready to honor scottie,care less for the game,that means i do not want to loose but it's scottie's night


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> They did a great job with the WGN tribute. That's a keeper for the archives


Yep. Glad I'm TIVO-ing it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thank god for small miracles.

got bulls feed on the pass tonight.

oh yeah.

:rbanana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i love that WGN does the national anthem and starting lineups of both teams.

you don't always get that on the pass.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> thank god for small miracles.
> 
> got bulls feed on the pass tonight.
> 
> ...


I'm thrilled about that too. Nice to hear Red's voice. For some reason the feed on my tv is showing insanely bright colors on this channel only. Weird.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Bulls feed also means you get to see that gawd-awful running bulls animation intro. You could pay a teenager a few bucks for an afternoons work and get a better presentation than that. Is it cheapness or nostalgia of some sort?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice Hoosiers move by the Kirkster.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

classic wayne on nocioni: i think he puts english and spanish on those shots.

:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sweets playing inspired so far.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kobe rimming...

ughh...bad mental image.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

thebullybully said:


> Bulls feed also means you get to see that gawd-awful running bulls animation intro. You could pay a teenager a few bucks for an afternoons work and get a better presentation than that. Is it cheapness or nostalgia of some sort?


I'm pretty sure that's the same intro that's been going since the MJ years, so it's probably the latter. I actually like it. I don't think it's graphically impressive but it's effective in getting the fans pumped. :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ty scoots to the locker room when he subs out...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ndistops said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the same intro that's been going since the MJ years, so it's probably the latter. I actually like it. I don't think it's graphically impressive but it's effective in getting the fans pumped. :biggrin:


They updated it slightly, I think, last year.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Smush is impressive, for sure.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We will lose without Ben Gordon.... I'm just looking forward to the halftime festivities.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

When did it become a rule that every team that plays the Bulls has to rip off a stretch where they make about 5 three pointers in 3 minutes? :curse: :curse:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ugggghhhh


it is slipping away, mighty quickly


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Awful end of quarter. We'll sure miss Ben's offensive spark from the bench


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good freaking grief.

The only bright side of this is that I was quick to get on the Smush Parker bandwagon in my fantasy league.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Can we just skip this game and get to half time. We need Ben Gordon... we don't have a chance tomorrow against the Wizards either.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Who was guarding Odom during the last half of the 1st quarter?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Wiz are playing like garbage right now, they can't stop anyone.

This game isn't over either, but it'd be really nice if we let Deng play tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Who was guarding Odom during the last half of the 1st quarter?


define "guarding"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

11-2 Chicago run and down by 5 is a small comfort


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Me likey the 11-2 run to start the 2nd.

Sweets


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kirk really is a good one on one defender.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

somebody need ta body up cookie

and odom


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Stuttering Bob in Da House!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm thinking of closing the sliding doors to the back porch. I like the fresh air, but I think it may have dropped to 60.

Hows things back home?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm thinking of closing the sliding doors to the back porch. I like the fresh air, but I think it may have dropped to 60.
> 
> Hows things back home?


Darn cold but it least it isn't snowing.

NBA.COM looks like it's going to have the Pippen ceremony as part of it's broadband videos.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm thinking of closing the sliding doors to the back porch. I like the fresh air, but I think it may have dropped to 60.
> 
> Hows things back home?


My bad. Thermometer still says 65. Guess I'm getting sensitive to cold.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Nets/Cavs still on ESPN. They said they were going to cut in for the Pip ceremony right?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Craig Hodges has a strange sort of Howard Hughes quality to his demeanor.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

LP feed has it


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Scottie hair: the greatest fade in NBA history


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

nice subtle Rodman foe to friend shot


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Red Kerr: Un-uuuh--accustomed as I am, to p p p p uuublic sp speeaking...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Son Antron?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Craig Hodges has a strange sort of Howard Hughes quality to his demeanor.


I think he looks like the grandfather from The Boondocks cartoon...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

What the **** was Pax doing tonight that was so important he couldn't be there.


*****


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

why exactly wasn't pax able to be there tonight?




tsk. tsk. bad form.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pax had a "prior committment"? What the ****??? He runs the freaking team!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

haha, Charles with the cheapshot at MJ. Haha I love it. 

Man, Pip....Phil Jackson... and MJ next to each other at the UC.... so freakin nostalgic.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Charles made me choke my drink.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nice applause for phil.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Pax had a "prior committment"? What the ****??? He runs the freaking team!


Maybe he's scouting big men? I'm sure it'll be in the papers.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think MJ came off sounding like a boob.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Steve Schamwald?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Pax had a "prior committment"? What the ****??? He runs the freaking team!


thats what everyone in my house said at the same time :lol:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

* Pax was a no-show.
* Phil needlessly mentioned Scottie's migraine episode and made Pip start scowling.
* MJ sort of talked himself up.
* Reinsdorf was "represented" by Steve Schamwald, the Bulls executive VP of .... something.

Am I the only one whose sense of propriety is a bit ruffled?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok steve get to the point.

geez.

ooh special collage. ok, kinda cheezy. 

more hardware. nice replicas. he's gonna have to build an addition on the trophy room.

a well deserved honor...the banner just goes there somehow.

congratulations scottie.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Scottie really looks humbled.

It is truly touching.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Charles made me choke my drink.


What did he say?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> * Pax was a no-show.
> * Phil needlessly mentioned Scottie's migraine episode and made Pip start scowling.
> * MJ sort of talked himself up.
> * Reinsdorf was "represented" by Steve Schamwald, the Bulls executive VP of .... something.
> ...


 yup 

yup yup yup yup

I agree.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I think MJ came off sounding like a boob.


What did he say


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

heh heh. pip thanking those who could take time out of their busy schedule.

i mean what ON EARTH keeps pax from attending this? 

my sense of propriety is most definitely ruffled, and somewhat offended.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to go Scottie, you deserve it!

And a hell of show of class and humility on his part. More than anything else, talking up everyone and giving them credit and thanks. Awesome - that's how you do it.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> * Pax was a no-show.
> * Phil needlessly mentioned Scottie's migraine episode and made Pip start scowling.
> * MJ sort of talked himself up.
> * Reinsdorf was "represented" by Steve Schamwald, the Bulls executive VP of .... something.
> ...



yes I think Phil as trying to say how scottie bounced back form the criticism he took for that but it just sounded crazy 

Mj said scottie had his back and then Rodman and then Horace 

Wasnt it ?Oak then Pip then Grant and then Rodman 

No JR and NO Pax and NO KRAUSE ? the guy who made the draft day ttrade to get him here ?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yea, I was confused when Phil kept referring to memories of Scottie as the games he missed in the playoffs. What the hell was that?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Was this MJ's night or Pip's? That's what you get when you have ego's doing the talking. 

Why'd he mention the migraine? must be some zen-long-journey-life-philosophy thing


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> heh heh. pip thanking those who could take time out of their busy schedule.
> 
> i mean what ON EARTH keeps pax from attending this?
> 
> my sense of propriety is most definitely ruffled, and somewhat offended.


I've made a lot of Evil Pax jests, but for the first time, I am concerned that there is really s A Light On In The Frankenstein Castle.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> What did he say


He just sort of said how he prayed someone like Pip would come along to "help him".

It was better after that - he talked about how they pushed each other- it was just the tone at the beginning was that Pip was sort of secondary to MJ. Which yeah, he was... but not tonight, and your speech needs to reflect that.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Future said:


> Yea, I was confused when Phil kept referring to memories of Scottie as the games he missed in the playoffs. What the hell was that?


A totally goofed up speech - I think he meant to say Pip overcame some bad stuff.

On Audio, Pax came off the best in his pre-recorded comments. He loves Pippen so I do wonder where he was. JR's probably at the baseball meetings or Arizona. Krause wasn't invited (I'm sure Pippen didn't want to see him). No Kerr, which was surprising. I had read he was coming.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm still waiting for Ashton Kutcher to pop out and tell Scottie he's been punk'd.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls closing the gap. Noc got the quick hook for Deng


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry. no excuses allowed for pax. 


damn kobe heating up.

wayne: lakers with a nine point advantage over the bears, whoop, the bulls!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Kirk 17 points. Good to see no ill effects from the injury.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. phil gets T'd up after the call on kobe.

kirk makes the FT.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Really good to see us fighting back after the terrible 1st quarter.

Sweets one board away from another double-double.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*sweet* hot buttered power is what that was.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What a bogus call, he didn't touch him


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Star treatment for Kobe now...
Will shoot 3


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Someone that can see the game, is Chandler playing much or sitting out with his sore throat or whatever it is.
Doesn't look like he's contributed on the statboard once again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Unforced turnovers killing us.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bleh, this is the stuff that yanks my crank the wrong way:

LAL 6:27 Offensive Rebound by Brian Cook 
LAL 5:42 Offensive Rebound by Devean George 

Small team though, we're going to give up some offensive boards.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is embarassing. Kobe hasn't played this entire qtr and their roleplayers have actually extended the lead.

Nobody other then Kirk and Sweetney showed up to play tonight.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Someone that can see the game, is Chandler playing much or sitting out with his sore throat or whatever it is.
> Doesn't look like he's contributed on the statboard once again.


Chandler is playing his usual minutes and contributing his usual nothing.
They're killing us without Bryant or Odom. If Basden can't defend Laron Profit, I don't know what is doing there..Their bigs are in foul troble and we insist shooting from outside


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Could've used Ben's shooting tonight


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Someone ought to know why Sportsline added 2 points to the Lakers score after Luke Walton missed two FTs without telling us how said points were scored...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Could've used Ben's shooting tonight


Definitely. 

Pargo and Deng both miss wide open three pointers that would have put the Bulls within 1 posession.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It seems like our Ws and Ls this season are completely depended on how we shoot from behind the 3pt line.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

would've been nice to win one at home for the pip.

damn.

bulls go back to .500

some very ill-advised passing tonight by kirk and pargo at times.

turnovers killed us in the end.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> would've been nice to win one at home for the pip.
> 
> damn.
> 
> ...


Box score says we only had 10 turnovers, although it seemed like we were pushing 20ish.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hard to believe we only had 10 turnovers. Easily felt like 20.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO.. Red Kerr is singing 'Sweet Home Chicago' .. Must not have known they were back, lol


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wish somebody would please tell this team to go to the basket when your shot isn't falling. It's tiring watching jump shot after jump shot rim out. Go to the basket when your shots not falling!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh. my. god.

wgn showing the final score graphic for at least a minute with dead air. red singing along to "sweet home chicago" totally unawares. 


and yeah, the boxscore on the TO's is deceiving. they were so ill-timed that they were detrimental.
did a better job with that in the first half. 

oh well.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> It seems like our Ws and Ls this season are completely depended on how we shoot from behind the 3pt line.


Yep. Agreed


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

that could have gone better.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Earlier this week the Lakers killed the Bucks in Milwaukee and the Bucks came back to bet the 76ers on the road. The Bucks have a better interior game than we do (Bogut is going to be a force in the league), and someone who shoots as well as Kobe, and lost. I'm not sure what that means about the Bulls. 

Weird game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm convinced that the way to beat the bulls is to play a guy in each corner on defense.

I don't think the bulls could cope if they couldn't kick the ball out there on their drives.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Toni Kukoc talked to bucks.com about Scottie:

http://www.nba.com/bucks/features/QAKukoc_051209.html



> B.com: What comes to mind when you think about the years you played in Chicago?
> 
> TK: I think they’re the best years in the NBA. That’s what I think. We’re probably talking about the best team that ever played basketball, especially if you look by our records. We went 72-10 and 69-13. Those were back-to-back years. Winning championships. The cream on the top of the pie, or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> ...


And then there's this:

B


> .com: Is this the first time most of the guys will be reunited? Do you think everyone will be there?
> 
> TK: I think so. But Ron Harper is an assistant coach for Detroit and I’m not sure if they play tonight. I heard Dennis (Rodman) was in town and “MJ” will be there. I don’t know if Luc Longley will make it from Australia or from wherever he is. Of course, Phil (Jackson) will be there. *Pax (John Paxson) is * *going to be there*, and I’m not sure if Bill Cartwright will, as I know New Jersey plays someone tonight. It’s going to be interesting!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Duhon is back to giving us nothing on offense. 10-42 his last 6 games. So much for people calling him our best guard after that little hot stretch last month.

And of course Kirk played 44 minutes, so I'm expecting like 4-for-17 tomorrow night.

This was just a bad loss. I don't care if the Lakers are an improved team... they're not an elite team and you have to beat them on your home court.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/10404614/ - report on the ceremony.



> Skiles, hired during the 2003-04 season, said Pippen was the “voice of reason” in the locker room as his career wound down. He was a mentor to the younger players after returning to the Bulls for his final season.
> 
> “Even though he was hurt — he played some, didn’t play some — it was nice to have him around every day,” Skiles said. “There are few players who seem to see the plays before they actually happen, and he was one of them.”


In


> many ways, Pippen revolutionized the small forward position with his ball-handling skills, his scoring ability and defensive prowess.
> 
> “There is basically a position named after him,” Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. “Everybody wants a Scottie Pippen-type three man. When they think of a three man, they immediately go to Pip’s name. How many guys are that good that it happens that way?”


Maybe Scott should have talked instead of Phil.

And news on Pax:



> Teammates such as Horace Grant, Dennis Rodman and Toni Kukoc sat in a semicircle near midcourt, as did Jackson, former Bulls assistants and Pippen’s high school and college coaches. One notable absentee was former teammate and current Bulls general manager John Paxson, who was on a scouting trip.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (AP) -- Kobe Bryant scored 11 of his 23 points in the fourth quarter, Lamar Odom added 19 points and the Los Angeles Lakers beat the Chicago Bulls 93-80 Friday night for their fourth straight victory.

Bryant, who scored five points in the first half, shot 9-for-21 and finished with eight assists and nine rebounds. Brian Cook scored 16, shooting 8-of-11, and Smush Parker finished with 13 points, 11 in the first quarter.

On a night when they retired Scottie Pippen's No. 33, the Bulls were flat early on. They tied the game in the third quarter but could not pull ahead.

Kirk Hinrich finished with 26 points and seven assists after missing Wednesday's victory at Orlando with a concussion, which he sustained two nights earlier against Dallas when a driving Dirk Nowitzki elbowed him in the face. Michael Sweetney added 22 points and 12 rebounds.

But it was a rough night for the Bulls, who hit 31-of-80 shots and were outrebounded 45-37.

Center Tyson Chandler, who remains bothered by fatigue, had just one point and five rebounds in 28 minutes.

The Bulls' Ben Gordon missed the game after spraining his right knee during Wednesday's game. He does not expect to play Saturday at Washington.

"I'm just going to take as much time as I need to heal," said Gordon, who was tied with Luol Deng for the team lead with 15.2 points per game.

After back-to-back jumpers by Hinrich pulled the Bulls within 84-78, the Lakers scored nine of the game's final 11 points -- getting three baskets by Bryant and a 3-pointer by Odom.

The Bulls allowed 33 points in the first quarter, climbed back into it as the Lakers missed their first 11 shots of the second but trailed 47-37 at halftime.

The Bulls used a 10-2 run to pull within 57-56 midway through the third. After trailing the entire game, they tied it at 63 on Sweetney's three-point play with 2:47 left in the quarter.

Bryant, who scored 43 in a loss to the Bulls on Nov. 20, broke the tie with two free throws, and Devean George hit a 3 to make it a five-point game.

His layup early in the fourth made it 80-72, and a jumper and backdoor layup by Cook boosted the Lakers' lead to 84-74.

Los Angeles ended the first quarter with a 14-2 run that made it 33-19, with Odom's one-handed, driving dunk bringing the bench to its feet. After scoring a season-low 11 points against Toronto on Wednesday, Bryant had just one in the first quarter._


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If there is a feud going on, Gordon is happy to sit it out and let Skiles sweat it out.

Or maybe Skiles is showing his authority by sitting Gordon.

If you're into conspiracy theories, that is...




> _ The Bulls' Ben Gordon missed the game after spraining his right knee during Wednesday's game. He does not expect to play Saturday at Washington.
> 
> "I'm just going to take as much time as I need to heal," said Gordon, who was tied with Luol Deng for the team lead with 15.2 points per game.
> _


_


_


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

At this point, 41-41 looks like a mortal lock.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kerr worked last night on TNT and maybe he didn't tape a segment because he planned on being there but that snowstorm could have altered his flight plan.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Yet another brick in the wall for the theory that "Sweets's" big stat games have no bearing on whether we win or lose.

Note to Tim Hallam -- schedule the next jersey retirement party vs. a team you're 99% sure you'll beat.

Ugh.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

That truly was an amazing jersey retirement ceremony. One of my favorite parts of the night was spotting Krause's banner in the corner, away from pippen, jordan, and jackson


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Note to Tim Hallam -- schedule the next jersey retirement party vs. a team you're 99% sure you'll beat.


Yeah that was unfortunate, but it was mainly to get Phil there.



> One of my favorite parts of the night was spotting Krause's banner in the corner, away from pippen, jordan, and jackson


LOL, i so want to fly over there just to see that.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Yet another brick in the wall for the theory that "Sweets's" big stat games have no bearing on whether we win or lose.


You really seem to have issues with him don't you ?

You could say that about any player really that puts up nice numbers in a losing contest or on a losing team like say.... Eddy Curry's effort against the Clips the other night

Of course at the moment-Chandler is playing like he's on the final ascent of Everest ..Gordon's got a twisted knee and was out tonight ..and we are incredibly thin upfront with no real support - we are a chronically flawed team in how its been structured

Your comment is what some doubters query about Chris Bosh now and what has been queried about Elton Brand for years ..nice lines but have no bearing on the outcome 

EB of course is turning that perception of him on its head simply for the reason he is a real basketball team around him with consistent contributors 

And now the bandwagoners love his arse and are talking about him in MVP terms .Fairweather fans.

I'm not comparing Sweets to Bosh and Brand - far from it , merely highlighting what I consider to an unfair comment of yours which could be easily levied against players like that that can't get it done on their own but make a difference when they are surrounded with a real talent on a well built team ( as is the case now with Brand )

Given that Sweets is not on Brand and Bosh's level , and given the structural flaws of this team , to be fair what real chance has he got to be a difference maker that you seemingly gleefully point out that he's not ?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I didn't read the game thread to see if anyone had already commented on this, but Kirk looked considerably quicker and more decisive with the ball in this game. It wasn't just that his shot was going down. His fakes were effective, and he actually got wherever he wanted on the court, which doesn't always happen. He just looked much more offensively dangerous than usual.

Maybe a few days off helped get the energy back in his body as well as de-ringing his bell.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ceremony stories:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/mariotti/cst-spt-jay10.html

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ith,1,3885315.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines:



> *Jordan, seated in the front row along with Jackson, Pippen and his family, Grant and Rodman, didn't totally disagree. He spoke eloquently of the magical pairing * of competitors unique in NBA history, likely the best scoring guard and perhaps the best defensive small forward to play the game. Jordan said Pippen was like a brother always there when needed, thanking Pippen for "watching my back" and promising to be there always for him.


Eloquently Sam?

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

Jerry was at the baseball meetings - he also does stuff for the Nationals until they get an owner - but left Thursday. He might not have been able to get back. Pax is on an extended scouting trip. They picked this night so Jackson could be there for Pippen and that may have been the most important thing.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hinrich’s return can’t lift Bulls past Lakers  



> Kirk Hinrich doesn’t remember taking an elbow to the jaw from Dallas’ Dirk Nowitzki on Monday. He can’t recount his trip home from the United Center that night.
> 
> “I know my girlfriend drove me home,” he said. “She said I was acting really goofy. I don’t know how that’s any different than normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Kirk really is a good one on one defender.


That's what I've been saying for years. His D on Kobe was freaking outstanding tonight.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> That's what I've been saying for years. His D on Kobe was freaking outstanding tonight.


Mamba was just pacing himself to specifically finish on 23 points ..kind of like a numerology shout out to MJ while he was in the house


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> Can we just skip this game and get to half time. We need Ben Gordon... we don't have a chance tomorrow against the Wizards either.


Last time we played the Wizards, Ben had 0 points and 5 turnovers.

That said, we'd have probably won last night had he been healthy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Some pictures from last night's game:



























(Pip and MJ look like they could still suit up and play)


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Some pictures from last night's game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Throw Sweets's duds up your mast on a particularly blustery day on Lake Michigan and you could probably set some crossing records


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney was great for the most part. He really attacks the offensive glass when he misses a shot. I love the second effort. Too bad he disappeared in the fourth quarter. Skiles brought him in midway and he didn't do much. 

Hinrich was fantastic all night, just coming off screens and making short jumpers and passing to open guys and guarding Kobe. 

with that said, the situation in the fourth, when we were down 10 or so, never felt so bleak in a while. I'm so used to saying to myself "Ben could get us out of this".

With Ben, there is Hope


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Sweetney was great for the most part. He really attacks the offensive glass when he misses a shot. I love the second effort. Too bad he disappeared in the fourth quarter. Skiles brought him in midway and he didn't do much.
> 
> Hinrich was fantastic all night, just coming off screens and making short jumpers and passing to open guys and guarding Kobe.
> 
> ...


same sentiments.... once ben came to the bulls we always had a chance to get out of any hole... but last nite we were dead in the 4th... no spark on offense... no one could get anything working 

last nite really showed how much our team depends on gordon and just his offensive presence and it was his first game that he didn't play in the NBA... wow


----------

